# gt25r garrett turbo



## bubagx (Dec 6, 2014)

Wanna hear some reviews guys,i'm thinking to put GT25R turbo on my 2.0 9A volkswagen engine.
Isnt it to small for that engine?!
Planning to get around 260 hp!
Thanks!


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

Instead of messing with the 2.0, swap a 1.8t in and get a tune and call it a day


----------

